# Make Your Own Cart



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Those carts are beauties. The top one is a gig, do not know what kind, The bottom one might be a gig or possibly a dog cart. Or it might be a gig that is a dog cart.

There are plans out there, I have plans for a gig but never attempted it. I did start a simple cart about 19 years ago and am still not finished. I have those plans and an instruction vidio, if you like the cart. It is a good starting vehicle.

Mine is also for sale, as is, 95% finished. I have all the parts to finish it seat backs, cushions, steps etc. It might fit your pony. I made it for a 14.2 Arab.


----------



## Foxesdontwearbowties (Jul 9, 2012)

How much are you asking for it? I like it, and was looking at a cart similar to it but it was pretty expensive for me. 
If I can't afford the cart you have would you sell the plans to me? 
Thanks


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I need to add up my cost to see what I have in it.
It was made to be a marathon cart, it is very sturdy with extra cost going into the wheels. As far as parts, I purchased most parts from Whitmers Coach shop. The wheels were the most expensive part. Plus lumber, custom Iron work, cushions, stain, nuts and bolts, and misc.

I will send you the parts list and I need to copy the DVD to send to you. A friend of mine designed the cart and made a DVD of how to make it. It might be easier on your pocket book to make it because you don't have to outlay all the $$$ up front. 

First thing call Whitmer(s) Coach Shop in Narvon PA (no Website) and get a catalog. They have everything including plans (I think)

*WITMER COACH SHOP** 717-656-3411*
*I tried to include the parts list but it is an invalid file. You cam Pm me and I will e-mail it to you. So you can get an idea of prices.*


----------

